# Things To Do Near Union Station Chicago?



## tranman

Hello, all.

I'm new to the forum and thankful for the information that I have found so far.

My family is planning to travel from Albuquerque to Penn Station through Chicago (SWC and LSL) in December. This will be our third trip on Amtrak. We are scheduled to have abour a 6 hour layover in Chicago. We would like to see what's near the station (food, tourist destinations, etc.) Anyone have any suggestions? How's that area for walkability, safety? Two adults, a 6 year old and a 10 year old.

Thanks,

tranman


----------



## RailFanLNK

Safety is not a big issue IMHO. You have the Sears Tower couple of blocks away. Grab some Giordino's Pizza and you won't need to eat on the train for a week!  Its like 2 inches thick. There's a Giordino's on Jackson Street. Also there's Lou Mitchells, its a diner thats been there since 1923, good food, nothing to write home about but a nice change from the Applebee's, Famous Dave's crowd. I really liked it. Are you going to store your luggage at CUS or do you have sleeper accomodations? If you have sleeper accomodations I believe you can leave your luggage at the Metropolitan Lounge and that will save you from renting lockers for your luggage or dragging it all around.


----------



## Mark

tranman said:


> Hello, all.
> I'm new to the forum and thankful for the information that I have found so far.
> 
> My family is planning to travel from Albuquerque to Penn Station through Chicago (SWC and LSL) in December. This will be our third trip on Amtrak. We are scheduled to have abour a 6 hour layover in Chicago. We would like to see what's near the station (food, tourist destinations, etc.) Anyone have any suggestions? How's that area for walkability, safety? Two adults, a 6 year old and a 10 year old.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> tranman


What to do?! I'm just scratching the surface here but Chicago Union Station is less that 4 blocks from the Sears Tower. Go out the Adams street exit and head east. You can't miss it.

There are cool boat tours up and down the Chicago River.

There is also the free trolley to some of the shopping areas such as State Street and Navy Pier.

Millennium Park, The Art Institue and the Adler Planetarium are also on the trolley routes. Just grab a RTA Visitior Transit Map and its all at your finger tips. Amtrak also has an info desk with people there to help.

Enjoy one of our nations best cities!

Mark


----------



## GG-1

Mark said:


> tranman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, all.
> 
> I'm new to the forum and thankful for the information that I have found so far.
> 
> My family is planning to travel from Albuquerque to Penn Station through Chicago (SWC and LSL) in December. This will be our third trip on Amtrak. We are scheduled to have abour a 6 hour layover in Chicago. We would like to see what's near the station (food, tourist destinations, etc.) Anyone have any suggestions? How's that area for walkability, safety? Two adults, a 6 year old and a 10 year old.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> tranman
> 
> 
> 
> There are cool boat tours up and down the Chicago River.
> 
> Enjoy one of our nations best cities!
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Aloha

While Mark is right about the Cool boat tours, 6 hours is tight and what time do you arrive?

Hear are pictures  from my gallery, there are others in the train station under trains.


----------



## Faraz

The walk from Union Station to the magnificient mile is probably the best in the world if you are into tall buildings and architecture...


----------



## frj1983

If you are looking for a good place for a sit down dinner,

A quick 5 block walk west of Union Station and over the Tollway (bridges provided) will take you to Greek Town with lot's of great restaurants and gift shops! My Wife and I regularly sample the food there!


----------



## Guest_tranman_*

Oops, forgot to tell you that the trip is in late December. We will be arriving at about 3-4pm and leave at about 10pm.


----------



## Guest_tranman_*

Also, we will be storing our luggage in a locker during the layover...


----------



## MrFSS

Guest_tranman_* said:


> Oops, forgot to tell you that the trip is in late December. We will be arriving at about 3-4pm and leave at about 10pm.


Well - you could have some interesting weather at that time of the year, and not as much to do after dark as during the day. If it is a clear night, the sears tower would be a great view. They close at 8:00 PM in December, though.


----------



## printman2000

Just FYI, when I checked on the Sears Tower last summer for my family, it was pretty expensive.


----------



## MrFSS

printman2000 said:


> Just FYI, when I checked on the Sears Tower last summer for my family, it was pretty expensive.


Adults are $12.95 and kids 3-11 are $9.50, Under 3, free.


----------



## Guest

frj1983 said:


> If you are looking for a good place for a sit down dinner,
> A quick 5 block walk west of Union Station and over the Tollway (bridges provided) will take you to Greek Town with lot's of great restaurants and gift shops! My Wife and I regularly sample the food there!


Could you please tell me what streets you use to do that? Sounds like a great little stroll. I usually exit the station at the main stair case and come out on South Canal St.


----------



## frj1983

Guest said:


> frj1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for a good place for a sit down dinner,
> 
> A quick 5 block walk west of Union Station and over the Tollway (bridges provided) will take you to Greek Town with lot's of great restaurants and gift shops! My Wife and I regularly sample the food there!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please tell me what streets you use to do that? Sounds like a great little stroll. I usually exit the station at the main stair case and come out on South Canal St.
Click to expand...


If you come out onto South Canal Street, you can take either Jackson (you'll notice Lou Mitchell's on the south side of the street) or Adams and jog straight west both streets run into Greektown and you won't be able to miss it. If you happen to go there, have a great time!


----------



## Guest

Hi

IN December there is no free trolley as that is for the summer tourists. Also at that time of day you can go to a pizza place nearby. The Tollway someone mentioned is the Dan Ryan Expressway, but it would be just as easy to walk there on Jackson to greek town or take a cab. A short ride and cheap.

Also if your taking any sleeping compartment, you have no problems storing your bags with the Amtrak lounge for sleeping car passengers. You check in at the lounge, show em your tickets and they have some one there that checks your bags in the same area, or they use a room down the hall. Very easy to do.

I am not a big fan of Lou Mitchells as I have eaten there a few times but not impressed.

Bill


----------



## ms sue

i need to know is there any place some one can wait if there lay over is after 12am?


----------



## montana mike

Interesting how everyone still calls it the "Sears Tower". Sears sold it years ago and it has been the "Willis Tower" for quite some time. I too sometimes call it the Sears Tower in a weak moment. December can be miserable in Chicago--really miserable. But as folks have stated there are great dining options only a few block away-take advantage of one of them-bundle up and enjoy!


----------



## Rail Freak

montana mike said:


> Interesting how everyone still calls it the "Sears Tower". Sears sold it years ago and it has been the "Willis Tower" for quite some time. I too sometimes call it the Sears Tower in a weak moment. December can be miserable in Chicago--really miserable. But as folks have stated there are great dining options only a few block away-take advantage of one of them-bundle up and enjoy!


Who is Willis?


----------



## FriskyFL

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willis_Tower

Willis is a big multinational insurance brokerage and major tenant. They obtained the naming rights as part of their lease.


----------



## junebug

I live in Chicago - Sears Tower, Greek Town for food are great ideas! And Lou Mitchell's at 565 W. Jackson is walking distance. Great breakfasts! Everyone's suggestions are really good. Any of the architecture tours are just amazing. And since you have 6 hours, if you are into Architecture, you might want to take a taxi to Oak Park to see some of Frank Lloyd Wright's homes and his house. Also Hemingway's house is there with a museum. I've not been to the museum, but the Wright homes are gorgeous.

If you really want to take the kids somewhere cool, the Museum of Science and Industry is a 15 minute cab ride away.


----------



## railiner

If you are really into architecture, and Chicago is world famous for its, I would recommend perusing this site for all kinds of tours and other info....

http://www.architecture.org/tours


----------



## junebug

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> While Mark is right about the Cool boat tours, 6 hours is tight and what time do you arrive?
> 
> Hear are pictures  from my gallery, there are others in the train station under trains.


Hi GG-1, I wanted to see your pictures  but the link does not seem to be working.

Junebug


----------



## montana mike

Rail Freak said:


> montana mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how everyone still calls it the "Sears Tower". Sears sold it years ago and it has been the "Willis Tower" for quite some time. I too sometimes call it the Sears Tower in a weak moment. December can be miserable in Chicago--really miserable. But as folks have stated there are great dining options only a few block away-take advantage of one of them-bundle up and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Willis?
Click to expand...

Right from the Willis Tower website: In 1988, Sears Roebuck and Company sold and moved out of the building, but the Sears Tower name remained the same. It was renamed Willis Tower in 2009 after the Willis Group Holdings, the global insurance broker who calls the Tower its Midwest home.


----------



## junebug

We who live in Chicago wouldn't dream of calling it Willis...or Willie. Maybe Wee Willie would work


----------



## guestCHI

RailFanLNK said:


> Safety is not a big issue IMHO. You have the Sears Tower couple of blocks away. Grab some Giordino's Pizza and you won't need to eat on the train for a week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like 2 inches thick. There's a Giordino's on Jackson Street. Also there's Lou Mitchells, its a diner thats been there since 1923, good food, nothing to write home about but a nice change from the Applebee's, Famous Dave's crowd. I really liked it. Are you going to store your luggage at CUS or do you have sleeper accomodations? If you have sleeper accomodations I believe you can leave your luggage at the Metropolitan Lounge and that will save you from renting lockers for your luggage or dragging it all around.


Giordano's.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

I still refer to it as Sears Tower because that is how I remember it as a small watching it go up and visiting the Skydeck countless times with the folks. As for chow, if you are not in a Pizza or Diner mood, Al's Beef just around the corner on Adams tosses out an excellent Italian Beef Sandwich. Do NOT forget the Peppers 

https://www.orderalsbeef.com/Media/Menus/adams%20web%20menu.pdf


----------



## Bob Dylan

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I still refer to it as Sears Tower because that is how I remember it as a small watching it go up and visiting the Skydeck countless times with the folks. As for chow, if you are not in a Pizza or Diner mood, Al's Beef just around the corner on Adams tosses out an excellent Italian Beef Sandwich. Do NOT forget the Peppers
> https://www.orderalsbeef.com/Media/Menus/adams%20web%20menu.pdf


True this and don't forget the World Famous Chicago Style Hot Dogs available everywhere! I prefer Gold Coast Dogs! :wub: (there's one in the Food Court Upstairs in Union Station)

**And if the Sears (nee Willis)Tower has Long Lines, the Hancock Building over in the Loop has just as Good a View (on Clear days) and IINM Costs Less too and usually is not as Crowded!


----------



## railiner

Old names 'die-hard'.....I still call the Met's stadium, Citifield, by the name of their former park, Shea Stadium....., and it's not even the same structure......


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

railiner said:


> Old names 'die-hard'.....I still call the Met's stadium, Citifield, by the name of their former park, Shea Stadium....., and it's not even the same structure......


And I still call that big International Airport on the south end of Queens Idlewild


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

jimhudson said:


> True this and don't forget the World Famous Chicago Style Hot Dogs available everywhere! I prefer Gold Coast Dogs! :wub: (there's one in the Food Court Upstairs in Union Station)


And in an emergency such as nasty weather that keeps you confined to the Station _*Gold Coast*_ puts out a very decent Italian Beef as well


----------



## junebug

Okay for the people that said Giordano's, my two cents is LOU MALNATI'S!!!! They have the best pan pizza, hands down, anywhere I have ever had it. Now thin crust, that's a different story.


----------



## railiner

OlympianHiawatha said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old names 'die-hard'.....I still call the Met's stadium, Citifield, by the name of their former park, Shea Stadium....., and it's not even the same structure......
> 
> 
> 
> And I still call that big International Airport on the south end of Queens Idlewild
Click to expand...

Really?

What are you, a Republican?


----------



## Slasharoo

If you are there in December, it's great just to walk around and see the lights. Michigan avenue is beautiful and bustling with happy revelers.


----------



## Trogdor

montana mike said:


> Interesting how everyone still calls it the "Sears Tower". Sears sold it years ago and it has been the "Willis Tower" for quite some time. I too sometimes call it the Sears Tower in a weak moment. December can be miserable in Chicago--really miserable. But as folks have stated there are great dining options only a few block away-take advantage of one of them-bundle up and enjoy!


Seeing as how this thread started two years before the Sears Tower was renamed, it's not that surprising that there are many references to Sears Tower in this thread.


----------



## rrdude

montana mike said:


> Interesting how everyone still calls it the "Sears Tower". Sears sold it years ago and it has been the "Willis Tower" for quite some time. I too sometimes call it the Sears Tower in a weak moment. December can be miserable in Chicago--really miserable. But as folks have stated there are great dining options only a few block away-take advantage of one of them-bundle up and enjoy!


Sears Tower. Period. ***, or WHOTF, is Willis anyway?


----------



## junebug

Trogdor said:


> montana mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how everyone still calls it the "Sears Tower". Sears sold it years ago and it has been the "Willis Tower" for quite some time. I too sometimes call it the Sears Tower in a weak moment. December can be miserable in Chicago--really miserable. But as folks have stated there are great dining options only a few block away-take advantage of one of them-bundle up and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as how this thread started two years before the Sears Tower was renamed, it's not that surprising that there are many references to Sears Tower in this thread.
Click to expand...

Jeez, we bothered replying to a 2007 post?  Nice catch.


----------



## AlanB

junebug said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montana mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how everyone still calls it the "Sears Tower". Sears sold it years ago and it has been the "Willis Tower" for quite some time. I too sometimes call it the Sears Tower in a weak moment. December can be miserable in Chicago--really miserable. But as folks have stated there are great dining options only a few block away-take advantage of one of them-bundle up and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as how this thread started two years before the Sears Tower was renamed, it's not that surprising that there are many references to Sears Tower in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeez, we bothered replying to a 2007 post?  Nice catch.
Click to expand...

It happens a fair amount because search engines don't care about dates normally when you type in a word or phrase to search for. No worries!


----------



## John Bredin

I'm a born-and-bred Chicagoan, and while I sometimes slip into calling it Sears Tower, I usually call it Willis Tower. IMHO, Sears gave up its "rights" to a Chicago landmark when they moved their hindquarters headquarters out to Rolling Meadows.  Willis is in the building, in downtown Chicago, presumably with most of its employees commuting by train.* Sears ain't.

*We're a train-related message board, right? :giggle:


----------



## John Bredin

junebug said:


> I live in Chicago - Sears Tower, Greek Town for food are great ideas! And Lou Mitchell's at 565 W. Jackson is walking distance. Great breakfasts! Everyone's suggestions are really good. Any of the architecture tours are just amazing. And since you have 6 hours, if you are into Architecture, you might want to take a taxi to Oak Park to see some of Frank Lloyd Wright's homes and his house. Also Hemingway's house is there with a museum. I've not been to the museum, but the Wright homes are gorgeous.
> If you really want to take the kids somewhere cool, the Museum of Science and Industry is a 15 minute cab ride away.


No need to take a cab to either Oak Park or the Museum of Science and Industry. Oak Park would be a pretty pricey cab ride and not really faster than Metra. Admittedly, a taxi to the Museum of Science and Industry might make sense (1) for a group of people (2) if Lake Shore Drive isn't overly congested.

To Oak Park, take Metra's Union Pacific-West out of Ogilvie station, two blocks north of Union Station. Many Hemingway and Wright sites are within a walk of the train station. http://www.oprf.com/flw/index-walk.html

To the Museum of Science and Industry, take the CTA 10 bus straight to the museum or the Metra Electric to 55-56-57th Street station about a block away.


----------



## Junebug

montana mike said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montana mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how everyone still calls it the "Sears Tower". Sears sold it years ago and it has been the "Willis Tower" for quite some time. I too sometimes call it the Sears Tower in a weak moment. December can be miserable in Chicago--really miserable. But as folks have stated there are great dining options only a few block away-take advantage of one of them-bundle up and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Willis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right from the Willis Tower website: In 1988, Sears Roebuck and Company sold and moved out of the building, but the Sears Tower name remained the same. It was renamed Willis Tower in 2009 after the Willis Group Holdings, the global insurance broker who calls the Tower its Midwest home.
Click to expand...

Sears moved to Hoffman's Mistake last time I looked. (Not Rolling Ghettos)


----------



## Peggy

This "old thread" is just what I was looking for. I don't think I want to mess with public transp on my layover, I just want to go where ever my feet can take me in whatever amount of time I end up with. Considering all that time on the train from TX, I'll be more than ready to do some serious walking.

My concern is FOOD. I think the train will arrive too late for Lou Mitchell's........so my big struggle will be between walking around with a huge slice of pizza, or a Chicago dog as I walk around looking like a total tourist and not caring.

It may come down to mustard. I despise the stuff and wonder if I'll be thrown out of Chicago for saying "hold the mustard".

Pizza sounds safer. But WHICH pizza? :unsure:


----------



## June the Coach Rider

I have a long layover in Chicago on my return trip home, no matter where I go, so I have become VERY fond of the ribs up in the food court. Because December can be VERY VERY cold in Chicago, having an inside alternative is a good thing to have.


----------



## Peggy

June the Coach Rider said:


> I have a long layover in Chicago on my return trip home, no matter where I go, so I have become VERY fond of the ribs up in the food court. Because December can be VERY VERY cold in Chicago, having an inside alternative is a good thing to have.


I'm hoping for good walking weather in early September and can grab carryout food at a hole in the wall so I don't lose exploring time sitting at a table inside.

We have ribs around every corner here in Texas, so it's gotta be pizza or hot dog!! :lol:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Peggy said:


> This "old thread" is just what I was looking for. I don't think I want to mess with public transp on my layover, I just want to go where ever my feet can take me in whatever amount of time I end up with. Considering all that time on the train from TX, I'll be more than ready to do some serious walking.My concern is FOOD. I think the train will arrive too late for Lou Mitchell's........so my big struggle will be between walking around with a huge slice of pizza, or a Chicago dog as I walk around looking like a total tourist and not caring.
> 
> It may come down to mustard. I despise the stuff and wonder if I'll be thrown out of Chicago for saying *"hold the mustard".*
> 
> Pizza sounds safer. But WHICH pizza? :unsure:


I've gone to a cheeseburger place and ordered a cheeseburger, hold the cheese. 

Heck, nowadays I'm finding fast food places that only list cheeseburgers on their menu, so now I have to say hamburger NO CHEESE when I order. A PITA.


----------



## benjibear

When I was in Chicago, I ate here: http://www.pierogiheaven.com/  If you like polish food, they were very good and quick. I had an order of Potatoe and Cheese pierogi and Polish Sausage and it was very good. Just like my grandmother made!


----------



## lurker

ms sue said:


> i need to know is there any place some one can wait if there lay over is after 12am?


Everyone is ignoring that this is what the OP that recently re-started this thread was asking, i.e. where she can wait after midnight ? She wasn't asking about restaurants to eat in or museums to visit or why Sears Tower has a new name. I don't know the answer to her question.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

lurker said:


> ms sue said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need to know is there any place some one can wait if there lay over is after 12am?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is ignoring that this is what the OP that recently re-started this thread was asking, i.e. where she can wait after midnight ? She wasn't asking about restaurants to eat in or museums to visit or why Sears Tower has a new name. I don't know the answer to her question.
Click to expand...

You need to improve your lurking. The OP asked about things to do during a daytime layover. Places to visit, etc.

The person who asked about what to do after 12 am "tacked on" her/his question to this thread.

If you've lurked on here in the past, you know we like to go off topic. It's our MO. :giggle:


----------



## junebug

Hi Peggy! I am a born and raised Chicagoan.

There are many different opinions on pizza here. But I say Lou Malnati's, 439 N. Wells, a 5 minute cab ride from the station. It's got the most Chicago atmosphere.

What time are you getting in? Do we have messaging? I'm fine with it if you want to message me about any info.

I have another idea for you. Italian Beef is actually a Chicago invention. If you have time to go to Taylor Street, The Italian neighborhood, it is a 5 or so minute cab ride from the station.

At Taylor Street:

Definitely go to Mario's Italian Lemonade if you go in the summer. Their Italian Ice has chunks of real fruit. My favorite is canteloupe or original lemon, but watermelon is good, too. Al's Italian Beef is pretty good, and they have some awesome pictures on the wall. Ex-Governer-who-is-now-in-jail-Blagojevich in a photo frame with bars. Signed pictures by the cast of Wizard of Oz from 1939, etc. They have Chicago Hot Dogs too. (Vienna beef, MaryAnn's Bakery poppy seed bun, mustard, sport peppers, tomato, bright green relish, celery salt, did I leave anything out?)

Portillo's has great Chicago Dogs too.

Junebug


----------



## Bob Dylan

junebug said:


> Okay for the people that said Giordano's, my two cents is LOU MALNATI'S!!!! They have the best pan pizza, hands down, anywhere I have ever had it. Now thin crust, that's a different story.


I agree that Lou Malnati makes Great Pizza but if you ask 100 Chicagoians(???) you will get 100 Answers as to who has "The Best" Pizza!

Thin Crust Pizza is for New Yorkers and Tourists, it's not "Real" Pizza! :giggle: (make mine with Extra Sauce, Cheese and Meat! Stuff it Dino!


----------



## junebug

Oh yeah, Jimhudson, you reminded me - if you do go to Lou Malnati, their sausage pizza has the sausage all across the top like a blanket, not individual pieces. "The Lou" is awesome and "Chicago Classic" is great too, add mushrooms for me.

And OMG I forgot. Get the Chocolate Chip Pizza for dessert!!! It's a maybe 5 inch fresh baked chocolate chip cookie baked in a mini pan-pizza pan topped with ice cream. When my friends from London were here, their 13 year old son went bonkers over it.


----------



## Bob Dylan

junebug said:


> Oh yeah, Jimhudson, you reminded me - if you do go to Lou Malnati, their sausage pizza has the sausage all across the top like a blanket, not individual pieces. "The Lou" is awesome and "Chicago Classic" is great too, add mushrooms for me.
> And OMG I forgot. Get the Chocolate Chip Pizza for dessert!!! It's a maybe 5 inch fresh baked chocolate chip cookie baked in a mini pan-pizza pan topped with ice cream. When my friends from London were here, their 13 year old son went bonkers over it.


It's a Heart Attack on a Plate!  Sounds Wonderful!  When we are @ the Gathering in Chicago in October that will definitely be on the "Must Do List!"  (Ditto! Can't have too many Mushrooms! :wub: )


----------



## junebug

Heart-Attack-on-a-Plate is always a good meal not to be missed, LOL.

Is there private messaging? I'd love to be notified of the Chicago meet - if I can make it, I will come.


----------



## Bob Dylan

junebug said:


> Heart-Attack-on-a-Plate is always a good meal not to be missed, LOL.
> Is there private messaging? I'd love to be notified of the Chicago meet - if I can make it, I will come.


:hi: Please read the Thread on the Gathering VII @ the Top of the Forum and the Gathering Registration Thread! All Members of AU can PM each other but "Guests" Can't and they also cant see some of the Members only Threads and Posts! The "Official "Gathering days are Oct. 18-20 (Fri-Sunday) but some us will arrive on Thursday the 17th and some will stay to Mon the 21st but most will go home on Sun the 20th! We usually have around 40+, this is Gathering VII, it rotates between Zones and Cities Annually! So far its gone Chicago, LA,Boston, St. Louis, Seattle, Philadelphia and now Chicago again! Hope you can make some of it, some Locals just come for Day Activities like the Rail Rides and for the Beer Joints, er Restaurants! :giggle:


----------



## Dennis in GA

If you don't care to walk for blocks, or pay for a cab ride from CUS, you're in luck. Local foodies or name-brand fans likely would look down their noses since they're a (UGH!) chain, but Beggar's Pizza serves the real-deal deep-dish style pie, by the slice or by the pie, and they're at 310 S Clinton St, just outside the station near the corner of Clinton and Jackson Blvd, about 3 doors away if you exit via the SW corner of the Big Atrium in the station. Pick up your pizza and re-enter the station, and it's still steaming hot if you take it back and eat it in the Metropolitan Lounge for instance. I heard about Beggar's from the cleaning staff in CUS. I figured they'd know where to go there, and they were right - cheese dripping off all edges of my slice, and that aroma driving everyone in the room NUTS. Oh my, but that's good pizza! And next door, too!


----------



## junebug

Dennis in GA said:


> If you don't care to walk for blocks, or pay for a cab ride from CUS, you're in luck. Local foodies or name-brand fans likely would look down their noses since they're a (UGH!) chain, but Beggar's Pizza serves the real-deal deep-dish style pie, by the slice or by the pie, and they're at 310 S Clinton St, just outside the station near the corner of Clinton and Jackson Blvd, about 3 doors away if you exit via the SW corner of the Big Atrium in the station. Pick up your pizza and re-enter the station, and it's still steaming hot if you take it back and eat it in the Metropolitan Lounge for instance. I heard about Beggar's from the cleaning staff in CUS. I figured they'd know where to go there, and they were right - cheese dripping off all edges of my slice, and that aroma driving everyone in the room NUTS. Oh my, but that's good pizza! And next door, too!


Good to know about Beggar's Pizza!! I will pick some up for dinner on my August 27th trip from Chicago on the Southwest Chief that leaves at 3pm. Perfect!!!!


----------



## montana mike

I just ate at Beggar's Pizza on my way thru Chicago a few weeks ago--very good!!! Nice cold beer too.


----------



## junebug

Here's a picture of where Beggar's is in relationship to the station. Thanks, Google Maps! It's on the front left side of the picture.


----------



## zephyr17

junebug said:


> Hi Peggy! I am a born and raised Chicagoan.
> There are many different opinions on pizza here. But I say Lou Malnati's, 439 N. Wells, a 5 minute cab ride from the station. It's got the most Chicago atmosphere.
> 
> What time are you getting in? Do we have messaging? I'm fine with it if you want to message me about any info.
> 
> I have another idea for you. Italian Beef is actually a Chicago invention. If you have time to go to Taylor Street, The Italian neighborhood, it is a 5 or so minute cab ride from the station.
> 
> At Taylor Street:
> 
> Definitely go to Mario's Italian Lemonade if you go in the summer. Their Italian Ice has chunks of real fruit. My favorite is canteloupe or original lemon, but watermelon is good, too. Al's Italian Beef is pretty good, and they have some awesome pictures on the wall. Ex-Governer-who-is-now-in-jail-Blagojevich in a photo frame with bars. Signed pictures by the cast of Wizard of Oz from 1939, etc. They have Chicago Hot Dogs too. (Vienna beef, MaryAnn's Bakery poppy seed bun, mustard, sport peppers, tomato, bright green relish, celery salt, did I leave anything out?)
> 
> Portillo's has great Chicago Dogs too.
> 
> Junebug


How would you compare that original Al's Italian Beef to the Al's Italian Beef right across Clinton from CUS? If I go through Chicago early enough for Lou Mitchell's I go there, but if I come through in the late afternoon, I often go over to that Al's. It's darn good, is the original location better (aside from atmosphere)?


----------



## junebug

zephyr17 said:


> junebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peggy! I am a born and raised Chicagoan.
> There are many different opinions on pizza here. But I say Lou Malnati's, 439 N. Wells, a 5 minute cab ride from the station. It's got the most Chicago atmosphere.
> 
> What time are you getting in? Do we have messaging? I'm fine with it if you want to message me about any info.
> 
> I have another idea for you. Italian Beef is actually a Chicago invention. If you have time to go to Taylor Street, The Italian neighborhood, it is a 5 or so minute cab ride from the station.
> 
> At Taylor Street:
> 
> Definitely go to Mario's Italian Lemonade if you go in the summer. Their Italian Ice has chunks of real fruit. My favorite is canteloupe or original lemon, but watermelon is good, too. Al's Italian Beef is pretty good, and they have some awesome pictures on the wall. Ex-Governer-who-is-now-in-jail-Blagojevich in a photo frame with bars. Signed pictures by the cast of Wizard of Oz from 1939, etc. They have Chicago Hot Dogs too. (Vienna beef, MaryAnn's Bakery poppy seed bun, mustard, sport peppers, tomato, bright green relish, celery salt, did I leave anything out?)
> 
> Portillo's has great Chicago Dogs too.
> 
> Junebug
> 
> 
> 
> How would you compare that original Al's Italian Beef to the Al's Italian Beef right across Clinton from CUS?
Click to expand...

Zephyr, I've never been to that one. Sure seems more convenient! The Taylor Street idea was strictly for the ambience.


----------



## MiRider

jimhudson said:


> junebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay for the people that said Giordano's, my two cents is LOU MALNATI'S!!!! They have the best pan pizza, hands down, anywhere I have ever had it. Now thin crust, that's a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Lou Malnati makes Great Pizza but if you ask 100 Chicagoians(???) you will get 100 Answers as to who has "The Best" Pizza!
> Thin Crust Pizza is for New Yorkers and Tourists, it's not "Real" Pizza! :giggle: (make mine with Extra Sauce, Cheese and Meat! Stuff it Dino!
Click to expand...

As a born and raised EYEtalian  Chicagoan, I have to disagree.

I HATE Malnati's - I think it tastes awful and is definitely not worth the wait, ymmv.

Same for Giordano's... sorry.

An authentic Chicago Pizza is a thin, cracker crust - the kind with cornmeal on the bottom - tavern cut (squares) with real sausage - the kind with fennel seed in it.






I never even knew what a deep dish pizza was until I went on a date to Uno's in the 60's and I didn't see one again until a little joint opened up in my neighborhood in the 70's.

Deep dish is for tourists, transplants, and suburbanites - the same people that call Chicago Chi-Town and think a chicago dog can be grilled 

Btw, if anyone wants to head to Taylor Street, Fest Italiana is next weekend - 8/22 to 8/25.

On Monday through Friday, you can get there easily via the CTA - catch the 157 Streeterville bus on the backside of CUS - Clinton Street.

Cab would be easier on the weekends.

Ciao!


----------



## junebug

JoanieB knows what she is talking about!

That picture makes my mouth water. I still love pan pizza too.

Sorry to go off topic, but where are some places to get real thin cracker crust pizza, Italian Lemonade, and Italian Beef? Do we have to go all the way to Melrose Park, Stone Park, or Franklin Park?

I'm now thinking about the best sandwich store I've ever been to in my life in Chicago, Al & Joe's Deli in Franklin Park http://www.yelp.com/biz/al-and-joes-deli-franklin-park

Hungry for Italian!!!


----------



## MiRider

junebug said:


> JoanieB knows what she is talking about!
> That picture makes my mouth water. I still love pan pizza too.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic, but where are some places to get real thin cracker crust pizza, Italian Lemonade, and Italian Beef? Do we have to go all the way to Melrose Park, Stone Park, or Franklin Park?
> 
> I'm now thinking about the best sandwich store I've ever been to in my life in Chicago, Al & Joe's Deli in Franklin Park http://www.yelp.com/biz/al-and-joes-deli-franklin-park
> 
> Hungry for Italian!!!


Warning - long, link heavy post ahead

Hey Junebug! 

I wish I could help you but I know nothing about the suburbs - I'm a 100% close to the lake, northside, city chick.

My home buses were #22, #36, and #151

I didn't even know how to drive until I was in my 30s and that was only because I had to move to Pittsburgh (still love that place) for my job.

While Taylor Street aka Little Italy still has some great Italian places, it's really watered down with a lot of other not very Italian businesses.

It's a good place though for some variety, if you're in the city.

My favorite pizza place, when I lived in what is now known as the Boystown neighborhood, was Leona's - they have a Taylor St. shop.

I'd order the 1950's traditional if I went - can't vouch for the quality today as I haven't been there in quite a while.

As you said before, Mario's for Italian Lemonade/Ice but they are only open in the summer and close soon - the first Sunday after the 15th of Sept.

Al's #1 is famous - wet with a ton of hot giardiniera for me but there's also a place on the street called The Patio that's been there for over 50 years - good beef and the like there too.

It's across the street from my favorite Italian restaurant - Rosebud

If you ever go to Rosebud, trust me, you'll be looking at the door expecting Frank to walk in at any moment.

If you know who The Sandwich King on Food Network is, he loves the sandwiches at Conte di Savoia.

I've only shopped there so I can't vouch for the sandwiches but I trust his judgement - he's a nice Italian boy 

I always get back on the bus and head over to Ferrara's on Taylor, just a couple of doors west of Ogden Ave.

The BEST Italian cookies and pastries - I always bring home a couple of pounds of cookies and, if we drive instead of train, I always have a cooler so I can bring home Cannoli - I'm dying just writing this.

So, if you want a little taste of what it used to be like back in the day, I say head over to Taylor Street.

ALSO!!!!

Be prepared.... my favorite EYEtalian place ever is coming to Chicago in November - EATALY!

It will be on Ohio between Michigan Ave. and Wabash.

The NYC location is to die for - food, wine, restaurants, rooftop brewery, cooking schools - I could spend a whole day there.

I can't wait to see what they do in Chicago.

Mario Batali, Lidia Batianich, and her son Joe as well as a couple of others are the forces behind Eataly.

Here's a pic of the cookie display at Ferrara's - there are 2 of these full of different cookies


----------



## Bob Dylan

:hi: Joanie: I'll bow to your Chicago (Id guess Cub Fan since you're Northside) and Italian Roots but personally I still find Thin Crust Pizza a Pale comparison to Deep Dish and Stuffed Pizza! (Disclaimer: I am not Italian but spent many years in the NE and frequently ate Italian in NYC) Your information is most helpful to those of us going to the Gathering (hope you will be able to attend and give us personal guidance on where to go etc!) that want to try New and Different italian Joints! As i said in my previous Post, ask 100 Chicagoians for opinions on Anything and youll get a 100 Answers! :giggle:


----------



## SarahZ

I love that cracker-thin pizza. When I worked for Papa John's, we used to cut our thin crust "Chicago style", but they've since renamed it "party style". No idea why.


----------



## tp49

I love when threads spin into restaurant discussions. Joanie I hate your post because it's making me very very hungry and (did I mention it's making me very hungry) I am now craving Italian food of which the closest good Italian places to me are in San Francisco.


----------



## junebug

This did spin into a restaurant thread, didn't it! I'm writing down all your suggestions, Joanie!

The #22 Clark Street! As a kid I took the #22 from Howard Street to the stables in Lincoln Park at Clark and Diversey! At one, you would see horses looking out the second floor window as you went down busy Clark Street.

Ahh, the old days when there were five livery stables and horses were ridden in Lincoln Park! We rode pinto ponies with buggies down Wells Street in Old Town, as well as cantering horses along the lakefront and in beautiful Lincoln Park. We would see the Hispanic men with their well trained horses practicing dancing and doing the trotting sideways down the trail.

I wonder if Ferrara's is the same family as the Ferrara Pan Candy Company that makes Lemonheads, Boston Baked Beans and Red Hots?

There's a Leona's near me on Sheridan Road--I am north. Go Cubs. White Sox are for da sout siders.


----------



## Peggy

Nothing wrong with a food thread!! It's the best part of traveling!

I'm making notes of all of this, too.

I did not know that Italian Beefs are a "Chicago thing", so I'll definitely have to have one.

I still plan to use my feet and go wherever they can take me, I love to walk, and it looks like the weather will be perfect.

I figure with as much walking as I plan to do, and the number of hours I'll be on layover, I can do a sandwich AND a slice of pizza!!


----------



## SarahZ

Yup, and they'll ask if you want your beef "wet". That means they dip the entire sandwich back into the broth. I prefer it "dry", which means the beef is still drippy but my bun doesn't get quite as soggy. It's sooooooooo goooooood either way, though.

The Al's on Taylor has these long counters for you to lean on as you eat (so you don't make a mess). The atmosphere is awesome.  Chicago is a GREAT city for food. We eat and eat and eat every time we visit (good thing it's also a walking city).


----------



## Peggy

Oh that sounds great... I may have to go wet just on principle. Stuff a napkin in my collar and get busy. :lol:


----------



## MiRider

junebug said:


> This did spin into a restaurant thread, didn't it! I'm writing down all your suggestions, Joanie!
> The #22 Clark Street! As a kid I took the #22 from Howard Street to the stables in Lincoln Park at Clark and Diversey! At one, you would see horses looking out the second floor window as you went down busy Clark Street.
> 
> Ahh, the old days when there were five livery stables and horses were ridden in Lincoln Park! We rode pinto ponies with buggies down Wells Street in Old Town, as well as cantering horses along the lakefront and in beautiful Lincoln Park. We would see the Hispanic men with their well trained horses practicing dancing and doing the trotting sideways down the trail.
> 
> I wonder if Ferrara's is the same family as the Ferrara Pan Candy Company that makes Lemonheads, Boston Baked Beans and Red Hots?
> 
> There's a Leona's near me on Sheridan Road--I am north. Go Cubs. White Sox are for da sout siders.


That's hilarious - I used to take riding lessons at the Clark St. stables, part of the Equestrian Club at my H.S. - it was a real luxury but it sure was weird riding a horse inside a building in the middle of the city.



Sorcha said:


> Yup, and they'll ask if you want your beef "wet". That means they dip the entire sandwich back into the broth. I prefer it "dry", which means the beef is still drippy but my bun doesn't get quite as soggy. It's sooooooooo goooooood either way, though.
> The Al's on Taylor has these long counters for you to lean on as you eat (so you don't make a mess). The atmosphere is awesome.  Chicago is a GREAT city for food. We eat and eat and eat every time we visit (good thing it's also a walking city).


A small correction....dry is when they let most of the juice drip off of the meat before it's put on the roll, wet is when the beef is pulled out of the juice and put immediately on the roll, if you want it dipped you have to tell them - they'll dip your already wet sandwich into the juice (too sloppy and messy for me and the roll usually disintegrates too).

Yeah, leaning over the counter is the 'Italian Stance' - the only way to eat a beef, combo, sausage, and even a Chicago Dog.


----------



## Peggy

"The Italian Stance"...... I'll do that too!!

And while we're on food..... I'll want to pick up some kind of breakfasty/pastry type thing to take back on the train with me to have for breakfast the next morning. Anything requiring refrigeration will be out, and it needs to be able to hang out in a ziploc baggy overnight with no major trauma caused by that....so any recommendations there will be happily accepted.

I just can't make myself pack granola bars for this. I just can't.


----------



## MiRider

junebug said:


> This did spin into a restaurant thread, didn't it! I'm writing down all your suggestions, Joanie!
> The #22 Clark Street! As a kid I took the #22 from Howard Street to the stables in Lincoln Park at Clark and Diversey! At one, you would see horses looking out the second floor window as you went down busy Clark Street.
> 
> Ahh, the old days when there were five livery stables and horses were ridden in Lincoln Park! We rode pinto ponies with buggies down Wells Street in Old Town, as well as cantering horses along the lakefront and in beautiful Lincoln Park. We would see the Hispanic men with their well trained horses practicing dancing and doing the trotting sideways down the trail.
> 
> I wonder if Ferrara's is the same family as the Ferrara Pan Candy Company that makes Lemonheads, Boston Baked Beans and Red Hots?
> 
> There's a Leona's near me on Sheridan Road--I am north. Go Cubs. White Sox are for da sout siders.


Ferrara's is the same family and you can always buy boxes of those candies in the bakery - they're near the register.

Red Hots are still one of my favorites.

Give that Leona's a try and report back.

Speaking of South Siders... if anyone is ever looking for a* frozen*, close to authentic, thin crust Chicago Pizza, look for Home Run Inn pizzas.

A south side pizzeria from back in the day that has numerous locations now.

When I lived in Iowa I could find them, no luck here.

Talking about food, destinations, and trains is fun!


----------



## MiRider

Peggy said:


> "The Italian Stance"...... I'll do that too!!And while we're on food..... I'll want to pick up some kind of breakfasty/pastry type thing to take back on the train with me to have for breakfast the next morning. Anything requiring refrigeration will be out, and it needs to be able to hang out in a ziploc baggy overnight with no major trauma caused by that....so any recommendations there will be happily accepted.
> 
> I just can't make myself pack granola bars for this. I just can't.


There are a few decent places right in the train station - Au Bon Pain and The Corner Bakery are two.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

I end up at the The Corner Bakery when I am looking for breakfast stuff. I have never tried any other place up there, but I also think there is a cinnibon (sp) in the Station, but I may be thinking of somewhere else.


----------



## junebug

I used to see Home Run Inn pizzas at the Jewel Grocery Store. Or as some Chicagoans say it, "Da Jewels".

Home Run Inn restaurant has amazing pizza! I forgot about that one. One of the old time Chicago originals.


----------



## SarahZ

Joanie - thanks for the correction. We frequent a place where "wet" means dipped and "dry" means not dipped. 

Either way, it's DEEEE-LICIOUS and everyone should have one at least once.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Sorcha said:


> Joanie - thanks for the correction. We frequent a place where "wet" means dipped and "dry" means not dipped.
> Either way, it's DEEEE-LICIOUS and everyone should have one at least once.


I may have to try this, I love beef sandwiches and would love to try these. How do you get to this place from the station? Which door do you go out?


----------



## junebug

June, if you go out the back from the Canal Street side (not sure which door you will come out) go north a bit Adams and go west.

---One June to another 





up to


----------



## June the Coach Rider

junebug said:


> June, if you go out the back from the Canal Street side (not sure which door you will come out) go north a bit Adams and go west.---One June to another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up to


Thanks as long as I can figure out which door to go out, I will be OK. Looked at their menu, looks like they have alot of stuff. I would love to go there for supper when I am there on my return trip. Maybe even stop and pick up lunch to have on the train on my way out to LA


----------



## tp49

Probably a dumb question but I have limited experience with getting food by CUS (Giordano's and Lou Mitchell's are all I've done) but what are the hours for a lot of places? I ask because in the city I live in downtown eateries generally cater to the office worker lunch crowd and have hours that reflect this. Do the places in the area of CUS generally maintain similar hours or are they open later?


----------



## Trogdor

I think Al's Beef near CUS (see map photo in this thread) stays open until 6 pm or so. Beggar's pizza stays open a bit later (don't know exact hours). A lot of places around CUS do close mid-afternoon, catering mainly to the lunch crowd as you note.

What kind of a connection do you have (i.e. when do you have to be back to CUS)? If you have some time, you can venture a bit further out and get some pretty good stuff.


----------



## SarahZ

The Al's near CUS stays open until 8:00 on weekdays and 6:00 on Sat/Sun.

Greektown and Little Italy are close-ish if you have a long enough layover. It's a pretty easy bus ride or a cheap cab ride from the station. You could also venture into the Loop a little ways. There's a TON of stuff across the river.


----------



## Acacia

Also jumping on!

Heading to Chicago from Michigan soon and I am, of course, looking for some good food, too! Def. need some of that famous Chicago deep-dish pizza and also need a few breakfast places as well. And maybe another couple dinner/lunch places because, although I could eat pizza every day for every meal, my traveling companions may not agree!

What I'm most worried about is waiting forever for food! It's never been an issue for me in Chicago before, but it's been about 10 years since I've been and I don't even remember where the heck I ate then. Anyway, the issue is that we're there for about 3 days and trying to cram it ALL in and we don't have time in the itinerary for waiting an hour to be seated for a meal! Can anyone tell me if the pizza places mentioned are like that? Can anyone suggest good breakfast places and a few other lunch/dinner places that aren't going to be line-out-the-door, wait-an-hour-for-a-table? I'll be coming in on a Sat. around noon and leaving on the following Monday around 1.

Thanks in advance and sorry to hijack, but I think this thread was kind of old anyhow...

(Coming in, of course, on the train! <-- obligatory mention of the train)


----------



## junebug

If you want to sample different Chicago pizza that I like:

Pan:

Carmen's

Lou Malnati's

My Pi

Thin:

Home Run Inn


----------



## zephyr17

Breakfast is easy...Lou Mitchell's, hands down.


----------



## CHamilton

I've got to stop reading this thread before lunch. Thanks for the suggestions, folks, but man, you are making us hungry!


----------



## Bob Dylan

zephyr17 said:


> Breakfast is easy...Lou Mitchell's, hands down.


I agree, but there will be a Line Most Days, it's a Very Popular Joint!  (and they Now take Credit Cards!  )


----------



## junebug

+1 on Lou Mitchells. Great coffee there, too.


----------



## Acacia

Thanks all.


----------



## DanaE

junebug said:


> If you want to sample different Chicago pizza that I like:
> Pan:
> 
> Carmen's
> 
> Lou Malnati's
> 
> My Pi
> 
> Thin:
> 
> Home Run Inn


I went out of my way just to try Lou Malnati's pan pizza... pretty good.. but pricey. 

Seeing there are plenty of people from Chicago on this thread, I was wondering if

anybody can tell me what the fastest way is to get from Union Station to O'Hare?

Thanks!


----------



## Peggy

Love all this great info....can't hardly wait to GO. And if anyone knows of a particularly cool bridge that can be walked across, shout out! I am a bridge freak and can't wait to see the bridge architecture and walk across as many as possible. That's why I want to grab food and go, so I can walk walk walk!!

I pretty much see myself running from CUS and then working my way back so as to be close by nightfall and time to board.


----------



## John Bredin

Unless you have a lot of luggage, definitely Blue Line subway. The Clinton station is two blocks south of Union Station, and the northwest terminal of the Blue Line is under the O'Hare Airport main garage.

There is Metra train service from Union Station to "O'Hare Transfer" but it's (1) weekday only, (2) fairly infrequent, and (3) the "transfer" in the name means that you're a shuttle bus and airport tram/monorail away from the airport terminals.

Taxis are expensive, and it's completely random outside rush-hours whether the Kennedy Expressway is flowing like a river or like molasses. :giggle: On the other hand, if you *do* have a lot of luggage, it might be worth the hassle to bite the bullet.



DanaE said:


> Seeing there are plenty of people from Chicago on this thread, I was wondering if anybody can tell me what the fastest way is to get from Union Station to O'Hare?
> Thanks!


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Because I have limited walking time, I was looking around CUS and saw that Beggars Pizza and Potbelly Sandwich Shop is right across the street from the station. I know that Lou Mitchell's is not far, but if it is too busy, I was wondering about these other two for lunch on the way or dinner on the way home.


----------



## Trogdor

June the Coach Rider said:


> Because I have limited walking time, I was looking around CUS and saw that Beggars Pizza and Potbelly Sandwich Shop is right across the street from the station. I know that Lou Mitchell's is not far, but if it is too busy, I was wondering about these other two for lunch on the way or dinner on the way home.


Potbelly is a pretty decent sandwich shop, but they are a pretty big chain and you can find them throughout the US.

Beggars Pizza has deep dish pizza. Not quite as good as you'd find elsewhere (such as Girodano's, Lou Malnati's, etc.), but I guess that's a matter of opinion. One thing Beggars has going for them is you can buy slices already made, which eliminates the 45-minute wait that you get with the other shops.

If you are there on a weekday during lunch time, you can also get a slice of deep dish at Bacino's, which is on Clinton between Adams and Monroe (two blocks north of Beggars Pizza). My personal taste preference is for Bacino's. They have slices to go that are pretty cheap (but you can't eat in their restaurant if you buy a slice, their indoor seating is only for those ordering off the full menu).


----------



## junebug

About Beggar's Pizza. Do you think we can take it on the train without it being a mess to carry on? What if we just got slices in boxes and stacked them?


----------



## Trogdor

Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

If you go into _*Giordano's*_ at Lunch they have Personal Size Deep Dishers ready to go! Just grab one and carefully and quickly get it back to the Metropolitan Lounge (unlike the _*Club Acela*_ you are welcome to bring in outside food). But beware you may be subject to decoy and sneakiness as people on the street or even in the Lounge realize what you have and decide they would rather have it instead


----------



## junebug

Where is Giordano's? In the food court? Not bringing it for the lounge. Bringing it for dinner on the SW Chief.

(Coach passengers - can they use met. lounge?)


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

_*Giordano's*_ is about 2-3 blocks east on Jackson across the River and Kitty Corner to _*Sears Tower*_. Since you are taking it on the train, I recommend getting a larger model as you'll probably want to nip down a slice or 2 at the Station (Great Hall would be a nice place to relax) and still have enough for Supper and a couple later night snacks.


----------



## Trogdor

Others may disagree with me, but I vote against getting a large Girodano's pizza (especially if it's just for one person). First, one or two slices absolutely will fill you up, and you will not have any room left for more later in the evening. Second, Chicago-style deep dish doesn't taste good cold (unlike most thin crust pizzas, which are somewhat edible cold), and they don't reheat well (nonetheless, there will not be any opportunity to reheat on the train anyway). So, my guess is you won't be interested in the rest of it once it cools down, and it will go to waste.


----------



## junebug

We are two people, I am not really fond of Giordano's pizza. Plus I'd need a place to at least pull up and one person run in and get the pizza. By Sears Tower, the cops give you a ticket if you even think about pulling over.

(I used to be a chauffeur)

It's got to be close to the station.


----------



## junebug

Are coach passengers allowed in the Metropolitan Lounge? Or is that just for sleeping car passengers?


----------



## Bob Dylan

If you have a same day Sleeper ticket, a Loungr Pass or are Select Plus or Select Executive yes! Otherwise its the "Bullpen" Waiting Roomand w the Mercy of the Infamous Chicago Gate Dragons!


----------



## junebug

Okay, I give. What's a gate dragon? (Jeez I already got called a lounge lizard, maybe I'm a gate dragon too)

I like waiting in Union Station. It's so pretty in the big room. But I guess you are talking about right near the train.


----------



## junebug

What's Select Plus and Select Executive, by the way?


----------



## jebr

junebug said:


> Okay, I give. What's a gate dragon? (Jeez I already got called a lounge lizard, maybe I'm a gate dragon too)I like waiting in Union Station. It's so pretty in the big room. But I guess you are talking about right near the train.


Gate dragons, I think, are the people who control the gates at Union Station, especially for Amtrak. It's a lot more strict of a boarding procedure than METRA is, which was really annoying when until a few weeks ago I've only done METRA out of Union Station (and Megabus a block south.)



junebug said:


> What's Select Plus and Select Executive, by the way?


They're the top two tiers of Amtrak's rewards program. Select+ requires 10,000 points, or $5,000 spent on Amtrak tickets if all of your tickets are over $50 (if the trip is under $50, there's a 100 point minimum that will apply for the first four under $50 trips in a given day, so 100 tickets under that rule.) Select Executive requires 20,000 points, or $10,000/200 trips.

Note that tickets earned by means other than Amtrak travel (such as buying points, using the AGR mall, or a car/hotel reservation) will not count towards Select+/SelectE status.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

junebug said:


> Okay, I give. What's a gate dragon? (Jeez I already got called a lounge lizard, maybe I'm a gate dragon too)I like waiting in Union Station. It's so pretty in the big room. But I guess you are talking about right near the train.


_*Jurassic Park 4-Attack of the Gate Dragons*_ - Gate Dragons from Chicago Union Station go on a savage rampage in the Loop and it is up to a cooperation between _*InGen*_ and the _*Amtrak Unlimited Consortium *_to corral them back to their original confines.


----------



## SarahZ

I love the gate dragons.  They keep everyone from cutting in line and acting like an idiot. The trains back to Michigan on Sunday night are a zoo, and I love watching the gate dragons yell at people. It's hilarious. They don't take crap from _anybody_. Kudos to the gate dragons.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Sitting waiting for the LSL on my return trips, I am usually sitting people watching for many hours, I can't walk around much, so I usually park myself in the outer waiting area and just watch the people. It is amazing how people think rules do not apply to them. Especially the new 5 minute gate closing before departure. People go crazy with every excuse in the book and the gate dragon just says, no and walks away.


----------



## junebug

I found out Beggar's Pizza AND Lou Malnati's both will deliver to Union Station! Where should I meet the driver? The manager of Beggar's said "by the boards" may be easiest, but the driver would come wherever we want him to. I'll park my luggage with my sister and go meet the delivery guy. What place do you think would be the easiest too meet him?

And thanks for all the info! Perhaps I need a gig as a gate dragon/lounge lizard 

*Decisions, decisions. Lou Malnati's sausage and mushroom individual pan pizzas for dinner on the train and their Italian Beef and fries for lunch in the station? Or Beggar's thin crust pizza for dinner on the train, and something from them for lunch???????*


----------



## SarahZ

I would meet the driver wherever the manager said would be easiest. It'll be much easier for you to navigate to the door than for the driver to navigate some of those entrances, especially given traffic patterns and taxi stands.

I have NO idea where "by the boards" is.


----------



## junebug

Sorcha said:


> I would meet the driver wherever the manager said would be easiest. It'll be much easier for you to navigate to the door than for the driver to navigate some of those entrances, especially given traffic patterns and taxi stands.
> I have NO idea where "by the boards" is.


Me neither, Sorcha.


----------



## SarahZ

I would ask the pizza dude what he means by "by the boards". Perhaps he can let you know which street so you can use that exit. All I can think of are those boards that show arrivals/departures, but those are all over the station. :unsure:


----------



## junebug

LOL, Sorcha, I did ask him, and he didn't know. I think that was just what the delivery guy told him.

By the way, the manager of Beggar's Pizza was a sweetheart!

AND totally thrilled to know that you guys all recommended Beggar's.


----------



## PaulM

jimhudson said:


> If you have a same day Sleeper ticket, a Loungr Pass or are Select Plus or Select Executive yes! ...


Or a business class ticket


----------



## SarahZ

I wonder if he meant the Canal St. exit where all the cabs sit. There are a bunch of concrete barriers there, and there's a long lane for cabs and such. That would be the easiest place for them to meet you since you can't idle/park anywhere else near the station.

"By the boards" makes me think of boarding cabs, or maybe they used the wrong word for those barriers. /shrug


----------



## MiRider

Departure and arrival boards?


----------



## junebug

Sorcha said:


> I wonder if he meant the Canal St. exit where all the cabs sit. There are a bunch of concrete barriers there, and there's a long lane for cabs and such. That would be the easiest place for them to meet you since you can't idle/park anywhere else near the station.
> "By the boards" makes me think of boarding cabs, or maybe they used the wrong word for those barriers. /shrug


Maybe. I was thinking where the cabs are on Canal would be the easiest, too.


----------



## jebr

Sorcha said:


> I wonder if he meant the Canal St. exit where all the cabs sit. There are a bunch of concrete barriers there, and there's a long lane for cabs and such. That would be the easiest place for them to meet you since you can't idle/park anywhere else near the station.
> "By the boards" makes me think of boarding cabs, or maybe they used the wrong word for those barriers. /shrug


There are also arrival/departure boards right in the entryway off of Canal, and would probably be the best place to meet a delivery person at, I would think.


----------



## SarahZ

I thought about that too, but since there are boards all over the station, I thought it was a little confusing. When you tell me "by the boards", I immediately think of the boards by the tracks.

I do believe it's Canal St, though, due to the cab stand and the set of boards. When I delivered pizzas, I always used cab lanes and such since it was easier, and I didn't get hassled as long as I had my sign lit and flashers going.


----------



## oldtimer

I would highly recommend Beggar's. I've been eating their pizza since first place they opened their original Blue Island store 35+ years ago.

"By the boards" could be in the main waiting room where they have a center location with arrival and departure boards.


----------



## junebug

oldtimer said:


> I would highly recommend Beggar's. I've been eating their pizza since first place they opened their original Blue Island store 35+ years ago.
> "By the boards" could be in the main waiting room where they have a center location with arrival and departure boards.


Aha! that makes sense. Wow, Beggar's is that old? Well I just have to have some, then. How would you compare it to Home Run Inn's piizza, Timer?

Well, my friend can't drive us. We are decided to drive to Glenview. We can park there for the duration of our trip.

It's 28 minutes to Union Station. We can stash our bags in the lockers, and go to Beggar's.

.....Nom  Nom  Nom :lol: Nom.....


----------

